# Umstieg auf 4K lohnt es sicht?



## Noofuu (4. August 2015)

Also ich bin am Überlegen wegen 4K , mein Bruder hat sich einen schönen Monitor geholt der in jeder Auflösung scharf ist von Full HD bis 4k.
Ich hab jetzt einen DELL mit 2560x1440 lohnt es sich um zu steigen ?

Und wenn für was könnte ich meinen DELL Monitor noch anbieten (Dell UltraSharp UH2515H) + Garantie ?


----------



## SlapJack (4. August 2015)

Durch die Tatsache, dass du eine 980Ti hast, würde ich dir zu einem 4k Monitor raten. Ich hab mir selber einen geholt als meine 980Ti kam und ich möchte nicht mehr Umsteigen. Allerdings solltest du dabei auch deine Eigenen Anforderungen beachten. 

4k braucht ordentlich Leistung, D.h. Stabile 60 FPS bei Games wirds bei Aktuellen Blockbustern nicht geben. je nach Optimierung und restlicher Leistung des Systems so um die 40-50Fps. Bei älterne Spielen natürlich mehr. Deshalb würde ich dir in deinem Fall einen 4k G-Sync Monitor empfehlen, gibts recht günstig von Acer z.b. 

Außerdem ist bei 4k Aktuell nur Maximal 60Hz Möglich. Wenn du also unbedingt 144Hz oder ähnliches haben möchtest, wird 4k nichts für dich sein. 

Abschließend ist noch zu erwähnen, dass du selbst subjektiv bewerten solltest ob du den Auflösungsunterschied von 2560x1440 auf 4k Merkst und ob er dir die Investition wert ist. 

Wenn du alles abgewogen hast und mit den genannten Punkten klar kommst, kann ich dir nur viel Spaß mit dem neuen 4k Monitor wünschen.


----------



## CochsyMC (4. August 2015)

Hi,

Ich habe momentan einen Samsung 4K Monitor "Ohne G-Sync" deswegen habe ich mir nun einen WQHD Asus ROG Swift bestellt "wegen 144 Hz und G-Sync"

Mein Tipp:

Warte auf kommende Monitore mit 144 HZ und G-Sync bei 4k.


----------



## HisN (4. August 2015)

Lohnt sich spielt sich ausschließlich in Deinem Kopf ab.
Wir wissen nicht was sich für Dich lohnt.
Lohnt es sich für Dich weil es sich für mich lohnt?
Lohnt es sich ist die leerste aller Worthülsen die in Foren gebraucht wird.
Kommt noch kurz vor "reicht es aus" 

Ich bin nach acht Jahren in 2560x1600 auf UHD umgestiegen. 
Selbst mein 3xFHD-Surround-Set hat seit dem Sendepause. Auflösung ist durch nichts zu ersetzen.

Aber ich würde Dir ja vorschlagen einen großen UHD-Bildschirm ala Philips BDM 4064UC anzuschaffen. Was nutzt die hohe Auflösung, wenn Du sie Dir durch die jämmerliche Windows-DPI-Skalierung wieder zerhackst, weil Du die kleinen Elemente nicht mehr lesen kannst?


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2015)

koMahR schrieb:


> Also ich bin am Überlegen wegen 4K , mein Bruder hat sich einen schönen Monitor geholt der in jeder Auflösung scharf ist von Full HD bis 4k.
> Ich hab jetzt einen DELL mit 2560x1440 lohnt es sich um zu steigen ?
> 
> Und wenn für was könnte ich meinen DELL Monitor noch anbieten (Dell UltraSharp UH2515H) + Garantie ?


Wenn dein Bruder einen 4K hat, dann kannst du selber doch am besten entscheiden ob es sich für dich lohnt.


----------



## manimani89 (4. August 2015)

also der unterschied ist schon enorm. würde auch einen g sync monitor nehmen da du in 4k nicht sehr viele fps haben wirst


----------



## HisN (4. August 2015)

Und ich dachte das hängt davon ab 
- was man macht
- ob man die Regler die einem die Software bietet benutzen kann (oder den üblen Drang verspürt alles nach ganz rechts schieben zu müssen)
- wie man "viel" definiert


Sind jetzt z.b. 165FPS in *8k* viel oder wenig?

http://abload.de/img/hl2_2015_04_05_11_01_s3ume.jpg


----------



## Noofuu (4. August 2015)

Ganz schön viele Antworten 
Auf eine art ist 4k sehr schick auf der anderen braucht sie leider sehr viel Leistung was hat es mit dem G-Sync auf sich ?


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2015)

Gsync verhindert von 30Hz bis zur maximalen Frequenz des Monitors wirksam das Tearing.
Dabei ist es auch egal ob 48fps oder 36fps anliegen, der Monitor synchronisiert sich immer mit der Grafikkarte.
Auch der Inputlag steigt dadurch nicht wirklich an.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. August 2015)

*der in jeder Auflösung scharf ist *
Also da würd ich mal zum Arzt^^

Ob es sich lohnt kannst nur du wissen wenns dein Bro ist kannst bestimmt mal ausgiebig Testen/vergleichen bevor de einfach drauf los tauscht.
Für dein Dell bekommst betimmt noch 230/250Euro je nach zustand den wirste bestimmt auch fix los.


----------



## Noofuu (8. August 2015)

@Leitwolf200 , ich muss nicht zum Arzt damit ist auch nicht gemeint das er auf 1080p so schön scharf ist wie auf 4K.
Aber der Unterschied zu meinem ist das wenn mein Bruder nicht 4k wählt bzw 2560x1440 ist nix verpixelt mein Monitor hingegen Quetscht das Bild dann immer so und alles wirkt matschig und das schon bei 1920x1080.

Sein Monitor kann 1920x1080 - 2560x1440 schön scharf darstellen ohne was zu Quetschen was mein Monitor nicht kann.


----------



## HisN (8. August 2015)

Warum lässt Du den Monitor skalieren? Lass es die Graka machen wenn der Moni es nicht kann.
Dass ihr euch da immer so dann festbeisst.


----------



## Noofuu (12. August 2015)

Ich beiße mich nicht fest , ich wusste nicht das ich das meine Graka machen lassen kann.


----------



## HisN (12. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Menü im Treiber noch nie gesehen? *g*


----------

